
What's the best laptop of the past several years for development? - stakkur
I was a long-time Macbook user, but switched to ThinkPads&#x2F;Linux several years ago. But:<p>I want a laptop that has:<p>* The ThinkPad&#x27;s keyboard, durability, upgradability and repairability, <i>and</i><p>* The Macbook&#x27;s screen, touchpad, available software and battery life<p>I don&#x27;t mind buying used. I&#x27;m also a huge fan of open source&#x2F;libre software, and support Linux for this reason, but I sometimes struggle with the amount of config time I spend and the often better availability of apps on Mac.<p>I guess this is a question about laptops <i>and</i> OSes.
======
anthony_barker
Thinkpad with FHD screen and nvme drive... very nice

------
montroser
That would be nice. Closest thing in reality might be the Thankpad X1 Carbon
with ElementaryOS or Hackintosh if you're up for all of that.

------
simonblack
I still use a 2010 ThinkPad T410S that I haven't been able to find a better
recent replacement for. But that's just my _very_ humble opinion.

I've looked at the ThinkPad P series, and the X1 series. But they didn't
convince me they were a better overall acquisition than my existing T410S.

I use Mint MATE as my everyday OS.

